# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Dự "ớn" hoành tránh:  tự đóng một chiếc du thuyền...

## CBNN

Tình hình dạo này em nghiện ngập câu kéo , nhu cầu đi lại trên sống nước nhiều với lại mơ ước từ lâu có một chiếc du thuyền ,nên kì này lập kế hoạch sẽ tự đóng một chiếc cho riêng mình ....một chiếc.....mới được .....

Mơ ước nhỏ nhoi ...

----------

culitruong, nhatson

----------


## CBNN

Với tiêu chí càng tiết kiệm càng tốt , đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu đi lòng vòng trong sông, tải trọng tối đa 4 người .  
Để tiết kiệm thì sẽ dùng động cơ có sẵn . 
Máy phát điện diesel 100v /2kw nghĩa địa Japan . Máy còn mạnh , hơi hám tốt , giật phát là nổ . Trên sườn máy có đóng số " L40 , 0.199L) vậy cỡ dung tích là 200 xê xê .  

Đính kèm 757
(đường link có hình sao nó không hiện ra??? oải vậy !)


Giờ chế lại ko  biết nên làm theo kiểm nào? in hay outboard ? 
- Đặt trong lòng thì phải có hộp số thủy , kiếm hộp số thủy nhỏ nhỏ cũng hơi chua . 
- đặt ngoài thì làm Longtail (đuôi tôm )  hơi cồng kềnh , bất tiện nhưng xem ra lợi nhiều hơn .

Loay hoay mãi mới tháo dc nhiu đây (bí roài đi kiếm sư phụ tháo giúp) :

----------


## CBNN

bài 2 đề dành up data

----------


## Nam CNC

tỉ lệ thu nhỏ bao nhiêu vậy chú !!!!

----------


## CBNN

bài 3 để dành updata ......

bác nào có gạch cho em xin ít xây cái kho để em cất du thuyền của em ạ :Embarrassment:

----------


## CBNN

Em chưa biết nữa a Nam , để xem ngân khố tới đâu , còn phụ thuộc vào công suất máy móc nữa. vụ này chắc phải nhờ a CKD ra tay , chuyên ngành của chàng mờ hihihi .

----------


## culitruong

Cùng sở thích nè nhưng ước mơ tớ nhỏ hơn. Đóng 1 con thuyền gỗ nhỏ nhỏ, cở cano câu cá của tụi mẽo phủ vải thủy tinh, kiếm con yamaha gắn vô để dành chạy ra vũng tàu tắm biển chơi, tại nhà ngay mé sông

Có điều mãi lo kiêm cơm, tới già chắc củng chưa làm được. Bác mà gần nhà tui, tui với bác hợp tác

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

xuồng hơi 32 chai , máy yamaha 15Hp nghe đâu 28chai ,có nhiều "chai" thì quất luôn bác khỏi làm chi mất công . có 1 tay bên 4so9 rủ đi câu từ đại lộ đông tây phi thẳng ra biển VT , chi phí share . A í nói máy 15hp này chạy 30km/h , uống khoảng 7lit/h .  bác có hứng thú du câu thì liên hệ kìa .
http://www.4so9.com/showthread.php?t=14347

----------


## QUANG KG

thuyền câu thì không biết chứ hôm rồi một đám bạn nhậu xuống thăm ông bạn ở mé biển,chủ nhà tiếp hoành tráng xong,hứng chí mượn cano dạo thử,chủ nhà cười thoải mái vô tư :anh em tự đỗ xăng!kết quả là trên bờ nhâm nhi chưa hết 1 khung tiger,cano dưới sông làm hết 3 khung,kinh...!

----------

CBNN

----------


## culitruong

Tớ chả thích câu, thích tèn tèn sông nước thôi. 

Chai thì không được nhiều nên ưu tiên tiết kiệm. Đóng thì tự mày mò chắc củng được, máy thì có nguồn hàng bãi dọc quốc lộ 1. hàng củ chắc củng chơi được. Có điều đóng xong đậu dưới sông không thể coi chừng bọn "tàu tặc". 

Cái vụ đóng thuyền này nó nằm trong đầu nhiều năm rồi. Giải quyết được 2 vấn đề nan giải là thời gian và cái vụ tàu tặc là chơi liền á.

----------

CBNN

----------


## QUANG KG

bác có thời gian làm một chiếc xem sao,còn "tàu tặc"em chỉ bác một cách có thể nó chẳng thèm sờ tới thuyền bác:bác mua sợi xích bằng thau hay bạc xích tàu lại,mấy ảnh có tới chỉ lấy sợi xích thôi chắc sẽ chừa thuyền lại cho bác mà!ha ha ..!

----------

culitruong

----------


## CBNN

oh , khi nào bác culitruong thấy có máy 2hp -5hp-9hp thì hỏi giá giúp em nhé ! 
nếu bác có một khoảng sân thì kéo nó về nhà để cho chắc cú .
chứ time thì riêng phần vỏ composite em làm không quá 3  ngày (mỗi ngày vài giờ)
 .

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm xong để chạy trên sông có gắn máy thì chắc phải đi đăng kí!

Nếu làm bằng gỗ mà không có nhà ở dọc sông, kéo lên cạn cất là nó nứt và cong vênh mất!

----------


## CBNN

ở chỗ em dạng  đò , xuồng gắn máy lớn chạy àm ầm bác ui , có ai có đăng kí gì đâu . 
Còn vụ vật liệu đóng thì chơi composite thôi bác , gỗ chịu sao thấu nặng chết . Nếu có chút nghề mộc thì chỉ cần đóng khung bằng gỗ thanh  10-20mm bọc  ván ép chịu nước 3mm , rồi phủ composite là cứng ngắc .

----------


## Lenamhai

Vậy là chú không biết rồi, Ở Tháilan dân chúng toàn chơi xuông cao tốc đóng bằng ván ép  và phủ ngoài bằng sơn Epoxy chứ không được composite đâu nhé, 





trang này dành cho những người diy boat

http://www.glen-l.com/

----------


## CBNN

a Huy ơi , phủ sơn epoxy thường là lớp trang trí ngoài củng rồi . Còn bọc keo poly hồng là rẻ  nhất , còn nhìu tiền hơn thì epoxy tốt hơn , nhưng vẫn phải có lớp cốt sợi thủy tinh >>> chung quy chúng đều dc gọi là composite mà .

----------


## CBNN

mà giờ VN có bán loại sơn chống ....mọi thứ này rồi : 

mua về xịt lên quần áo thành đồ ... an toàn

----------

biết tuốt, culitruong, hoang.nvn, kimtan, Mr.L, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Mr.L

sơn đó mua ở đâu vậy anh ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

Coi clip xong thấy phê quá.......... chắc đề nghị chính phủ cung cấp miễn phí cho dân miền trung quét lên nhà để chống bão quá.
------- Tình hình là em có 1 hộp mỡ bó SKF cũng từ polyurea này dành cho bạc cao tốc và chịu nhiệt độ cao, bác nào ham hố qua em cho quẹt 1 ngón tay thôi về chét lên cái bạc đạn mà dùng.... hehehe quẹt 1 ngón thôi, cấm móc ( giống móc đít )....hehehe.

----------

CBNN, kametoco

----------


## CBNN

liên hệ trong này  http://www.votauthuy.org/t7649-topic

nó chống dc boom luôn bác Nam ơi  :Cool:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Lenamhai

Hehe cái xưởng của mình cũng dùng loại sơn epoxy này

----------


## culitruong

> Hehe cái xưởng của mình cũng dùng loại sơn epoxy này


Nhà còn dư 1 quả bom, muốn thử không anh Huy

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CBNN

Test đi a Huy ơi .... 
Giá  nó sao anh ? thấy toàn bán phi .

----------


## QUANG KG

Hôm trước ông bạn thi công cái trung tâm y tế dự phòng của huyện,mình đến xem thấy một chiếc canô còn máy đàng hoàng(YAMAHA) kéo lên để trên sân .có hỏi sơ qua thì hình như cơ quan định bắn bỏ.nếu bác máu vụ này em tranh thủ hỏi giúp mua hộ bác!

----------


## culitruong

Bán bỏ bác ơi, "bắn" bỏ bố ai dám rớ. Bác cứ hỏi thử xem nhé. Thank

----------


## QUANG KG

Để mai em chụp hình cho anh em xem nha!,cái vụ bắn bỏ là của cơ quan mà anh,chưa chắc gì ông trưởng phòng không thèm nha,nghe đâu trước khi lên bờ em nó vẫn bình thường,lên bờ là do cơ quan được cấp xe hơi nên sếp ít dùng,mà sếp không dùng thì phiếu xăng ai duyệt?..nên em nó lên bờ..hahah
Hôm trước em củng thích nên bảo em kế toán :cứ báo với sếp là anh mua 10tr,anh cho em 5tr,ẻm bảo để em cố gắng.Nói vậy thôi rồi im ru tới giờ,..

----------


## Lenamhai

Hôm trước mua hình như 4t7/thùng 17,5L múc hết 3 thùng kaka không biết có chống bom nổi không nữa

----------


## CBNN

> Để mai em chụp hình cho anh em xem nha!,cái vụ bắn bỏ là của cơ quan mà anh,chưa chắc gì ông trưởng phòng không thèm nha,nghe đâu trước khi lên bờ em nó vẫn bình thường,lên bờ là do cơ quan được cấp xe hơi nên sếp ít dùng,mà sếp không dùng thì phiếu xăng ai duyệt?..nên em nó lên bờ..hahah
> Hôm trước em củng thích nên bảo em kế toán :cứ báo với sếp là anh mua 10tr,anh cho em 5tr,ẻm bảo để em cố gắng.Nói vậy thôi rồi im ru tới giờ,..


 rồi ...có anh nào bảo em í bán 10tr cho em nó 10tr rồi . 
bác trả rẻ quá , chiếc đó mà 8hp thì bèo bèo cũng 20-30chai rồi .

----------


## anhcos

Mình test video theo chuyên mục phim How's It Made trên kênh Discovery Channel:

Làm canô bằng vật liệu Kevlar:

----------

CBNN

----------


## culitruong

Vải áo giáp này ở VN khó kiếm lắm.

----------


## QUANG KG

Hôm nay đến xem lại thì không có để mà chụp ảnh luôn bác CBNN !em nó mất tích với giá nội bộ chẳng ai biết luôn.!ha ha thật bất ngờ ! tưởng của bỏ đi..ai dè..!
xin lổi em không giúp được bác...!

----------

CBNN, culitruong

----------


## CBNN

đã tháo dc máy , có mộ sự ...thốn nhẹ ...
sao các bác japan thích "đầu côn" thế nhi? 


cơ cgia65t65 bằng dây thừn .

----------


## culitruong

Máy này mà gắn vô thuyền chạy lâu tới lắm à nha.

----------


## vuthanh

Hôm nào bác làm xong cho em đi ké với nha

----------


## culitruong

Để bác ấy làm xong chạy từ Vũng Tàu vô trong này đón a/e trong này ra vũng tàu nhậu xỉn chở a/e về trong này xong bác ấy chạy ngược ra vũng tàu về nhà.

Đề nghị này coi bộ được à nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác cho em mấy cái áo phao luôn nha, chứ cái vụ chìm cano lúc trước ớn lắm à, hay là chạy cách bờ 5 m thôi, em bơi vào được.

----------


## CKD

Nhớ tính tải nhé.. CKD sợ nhất vụ quá tải của tàu thuyền...  :Smile:

----------


## culitruong

> bác cho em mấy cái áo phao luôn nha, chứ cái vụ chìm cano lúc trước ớn lắm à, hay là chạy cách bờ 5 m thôi, em bơi vào được.


Cứ vài phút có 1 em lên trển do đi xe máy mà có thấy ai đi bộ đâu

Cho bác CKD ở nhà chở đủ tui với ô Huy ha ha

----------


## vuthanh

Ái cha, dzụ này ko ổn rồi, em chưa có dzợ mấy bác ơi, chết uổng đời zai lắm

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông nội Vũ Thành, con bé con nào hôm trước tới nhà anh Huy hả ( tui thấy giống rặt ông à )???? nghe đâu còn đón thằng con trai nữa .... bó chim ông này luôn.

----------

vuthanh

----------


## CBNN

kkk các bác cứ phải lo .  em sẻ làm cho nó như cái phao , có lật thì lật chứ ko chìm dc , lúc đó chỉ cần phát cho môĩ bác 1 sợi dây cột vào cổ ....à ko phải cột vào giò khỏi sợ mất xác nhé !

----------


## CKD

Hehe..  nhớ mang theo di động và bcs để chống nước nhé. Nhỡ có ở trong nước thì cũng có thể alo cho em..................

----------

Gamo

----------


## vuthanh

Cho dù như thế nào em vẫn phải còn xác nha bác, đừng như thẩm mỹ cát tường là em mệt ah, ủng hộ bác
To A Nam Cnc : bé đó con của zợ lớn anh ơi, hehe

----------


## CKD

Vụ vợ 2 thì em biết, chứ vụ vợ lớn/bé thì em thua.

----------


## Tuấn

Em cũng có 1 cái thuyền này  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## CBNN

chiếc của bác đẹp quá !
phên bản 2 thân đầu tiên của e nè bác  :Cool:  !

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, các bác chơi du thuyền gì mà chán ùm, dân CNC chơi phải hitech, thân thiện với môi trường.
Em mới đóng xong 1 chiếc, nhà nghèo ko có tiền chơi thuyền to

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> chiếc của bác đẹp quá !
> phên bản 2 thân đầu tiên của e nè bác  !


Úi, chết bác nha, dám rủ con gái nhà người ta ra sông nha, em về em mách cho coi  :Smile:   Bác ở miền tây hả bác ? em thích nhất về dưới ấy bơi thuyền, cái dài dài bé tẹo ấy bác, chèo 1 dầm thôi, khó lái cực  :Smile: 




> Hmm, các bác chơi du thuyền gì mà chán ùm, dân CNC chơi phải hitech, thân thiện với môi trường.
> Em mới đóng xong 1 chiếc, nhà nghèo ko có tiền chơi thuyền to


Oái, năng lượng mặt trời hả cụ ? đừng bảo em là bác cắm i phon vào để chạy thuyền đấy nha  :Smile:  mà có lái được nó không bác ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hic, em tưởng làm du thuyền điều khiển vibước chứ....

----------


## Gamo

Em thì thích nhất là 2 cô gái ngồi trên chiếc du thuyền của bác ấy  :Wink: )

----------


## anhcos

> Em thì thích nhất là 2 cô gái ngồi trên chiếc du thuyền của bác ấy )


Cho nên thuyền phải có nút tháo 1/2 khí ra thì càng vui nữa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

HUm nay tay cầm được máy ảnh rùi , làm vài tấm khoe chơi. Mô hình scale DIY tỉ lệ khoảng 1/100 . 

"thuyền và biển"

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, duonghoang, Gamo, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

chạy được ko cụ CBNN

----------


## huanpt

2 cái bánh buggy, 2 cái onroad. Đã làm làm cho tới nơi, ai chắp vá vậy  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

chạy được ah . Nhưng hơi chậm ạ ,  mới  hơn được chiếc ghe thật xíu thôi ạ (10-15 hải lý/giờ )  :Wink: . vì chi là hàng trưng bày nên không độ mạnh phí ah . 



> 2 cái bánh buggy, 2 cái onroad. Đã làm làm cho tới nơi, ai chắp vá vậy


nó là 2 bánh trước và sau của một em toy bác ah . có gì chơi lấy thui ah .

----------

nhatson

----------


## Jacky Lee

Tui thèm lắm bác tuấn ơi , mua luôn cái vỏ 13tr gắn cái máy 5.5hp nhưng chạy chậm quá  , nếu máy to thì police hỏi máy xịn thì xăng hao quá quan trọng là di dọc đường không ai sửa còn cái vikyno thì hư cái nào mua cái đó gắn vào giá như bèo ( xem clip ) máy chử L  ga tự động như xe tay ga

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Jacky Lee

Làm ơn chỉ cách up video

----------


## CKD

bác up cái video lên youtube rồi dẩn link vào bài viết là xong.
Trên thanh công cụ chổ viết bài có cái button hình đoạn phim, lick vào đấy, past cái link từ youtube.com vào là xong

----------

